
Dev Team Health: Vital Signs to Watch - necco908
https://linearb.io/blog/dev-team-health/
======
davetwichell
"This type of always-on mentality is something that many companies are
learning to combat because it is unhealthy and a leading indicator of bigger
issues down the road."

This is something I've struggled with on and off during my career. I like my
work and want to help things move along where I can, but being always-on
impacts on my family life long-term.

------
riskymagemerge
I like the "unfocused" part. Constant context switching and lack of
understanding priorities is a silent killer. As a lead I try to protect my
crew from working on too many different types of projects concurrently because
it makes it impossible to really go deep which causes the output to suffer and
is less fulfilling for the developer.

